# New Cayenne from Ankona



## copperhead

We officially have the new Cayenne 17 tunnel out on the water.  We've spent 2 years of R&D to offer a shallow tunnel hull with leading 'V' forefoot that transitions to a zero degree deadrise at the stern.  The result in a great ride in a chop while still allowing some serious skinny running on a plane.   Poling performance is not compromised offering a 6" draft, superior tracking and spinning.

The idea was to build a skiff designed from the beginning as a tunnel poling skiff with a great ride.  Point is, if you have a skiff that performs great, you just can't plunk a tunnel insert in the mold, make it a 'tunnel hull'  and still have it perform at its best, either poling or carving tight turns on a plane in the back country.  All the design elements must be considered as a whole if you want a great tunnel skiff.

And with cambered foredeck, slight reverse shear line and very large radius reverse transom corners, it looks pretty good too!

Length - 16' 11"
Beam - 72"
Weight - 340 / 400 (depending on build)
Max hp - 60
Draft - 6/7" 2 anglers & gear (depending on build)
Tiller, Center Console & Side Console

Skiff prices starting at $7355.....

www.ankonaboats.com
772.579.7214


----------



## John_Rosende

Nice looking boat...who is that driving?


----------



## yakslanger

Sharp looking skiff. How is the ride compared to the Native when running in some chop? Any pics of the hull that show the tunnel?


----------



## oysterbreath

Another fine boat you've got there Mel!
Congrats!
I wouldn't mind seeing the bottom of that hull too!


----------



## copperhead

Well, I remembered to take the GPS out this time 

With the tiller setup and Tohatsu 30 GPS showed 27-38 WOT. Skiff planes easily at 12mph and more important to me is that it stays on a plane at lower speeds while executing tight turns.

We'll be starting a build this week with center console, 60 Etec, jackplate, etc.


----------



## TidewateR

great looking boat! I look forward to seeing more from Ankona. 

Will the Cayenne be able to have tabs?


----------



## Shadowcast

I particularly love this skiff because it was named after my wife (pronounced the same but she spells it Cyenne). I got to see the early stages of this build and thought it was going to be a sweet ride. Seeing it finished, this is truly going to be one of those skiffs that make anglers stop and take a pause. A great addition to the Ankona lineup!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## bermuda

This is one nice looking skiff....i really like the color also - makes me want to get one but I'd have to sell my SUV first lol.


----------



## fishy82

Any bottom shots??


----------



## ghstdanc

Nothing on their web site about it. Whats the skinny???


----------



## Shadowcast

> Nothing on their web site about it. Whats the skinny???


Specs are above. Website hasn't been updated yet.


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff

Wow! another awesome creation 

if only other builders were as dedicated to building 
something this nice at this kind of price point


----------



## out-cast

> Nice looking boat...who is that driving?



Ro


----------



## Shadowcast

> Nothing on their web site about it. Whats the skinny???


The website has been updated.  You can check out the Cayenne 17 and its specs.


----------



## Guest

Jon,

Are you now the new Ankona Rep. for the West Coast or more involved? Since the new skiffs are named after your wife and screen name.  






What is the pricing on the Shadow Cast? Cool little skiff close to Glades Skiff Specs.


----------



## dpurcell

Sweet little skiff! When's the review coming??


----------

